# In Loving Memory of Pumpkin



## Pumpkin (Oct 7, 2009)

We lost our loving pet, Pumpkin yesterday. He was 12 years old. Celebrated his 12th birthday last month, Sept. 18th.
The last 2 months was the hardest for me. I knew the end of his golden years was coming to an end. He was limping. Unable to stand independently while eating. He eats and then walks around and goes back to eating until the bowl is emptied. It was the first sign something was really wrong. 
I got him at 8 weeks old just right after I graduated from college. A companion I was ready for out of college. Picked him up in Peach Orchard surrounded by his parents, brothers & sisters. The first night I brought him home was Halloween night. I decided to name him "Pumpkin". He lived with 4 of my sorority sisters and we all loved taking care of him when we lived together.
A few months later, moved to Minnesota & got a job. My family at home instantly loved him and welcomed him to the family. Their first meeting was at the airport when they came to pick Pumpkin & I up. He was such an excited puppy, wanting to get out of the crate. The moment he got out, he ran around us and leaving a stream of pee on the airport carpet as we walk to the car. 
I married in 2000 to Scott. We had a son, that came to the world 7 weeks early. The first few weeks at home with our son, he was protective of our son. Laying next to him by his bassinette & sleeping with us at nights.
Then a daughter came 3 years later and he continued to be such a loving dog to us protecting all of us under the roof.
I am Deaf. He was trained to be a hearing dog. A brilliant dog he was. Passed with flying colors. He knew I was Deaf and he always came up to me and hit my hand with his wet nose for attention or to inform me of the sounds (ie: doorbell, bed alarm, and of course to be petted and give him love). 
The last few weeks was a very, very sad one for me. Pumpkin started to decrease w/ his daily activity (walking with me, tail wagging, and coming with me to school to get my kids - he loves coming with because he is always surrounded by many kids sitting in circle to pet him). Took him to the vet last Friday (was quite a hard week because I was in denial and not wanting to be told of the facts of what was wrong with Pumpkin but it was ... time) the vet ran tests and told me he had cancer. He was losing weight and he just didn't look too well). Decided to put him on predisone for a few days to help ease his pain. Brought him home with us. Of course he perked up and looked ok. We did make an appointment for him to be put to sleep Monday, Oct 5th. But the entire weekend was a very emotional weekend for me. We did take him with us out to the Family Fun Fest Oct 3. A wagon ride. He enjoyed it. 
He seemed ok Sunday night and I decided to wait and postpone our final day to a later date. 
But Monday night he went downhill. He struggled to go outside to do his business and then at midnight, back outside with me. He walked around and then sat down. It was raining and it was the moment I had to accept and know he's ready.
I did not watch the ending of the Monday night football but laid down on the carpet with Pumpkin in my bedroom. Cried and comforted him. UNTIL, he turned around and looked at my eyes & licked my tears from my cheeks. I knew it was TIME. He told me.
Called the vet and made a home-visit appointment for him to be put to sleep here at home, peacefully. Of course, the last few hours was the HARDEST. Set up his doggy pillow, his pawprints and his favorite duck by our fireplace - his final resting spot. Kids came home from school and we were together to be with him until he passed away.
He died peacefully in my arms.
You are SO MUCH missed by us, especially me. I love you PUMPKIN!!!!!!
------------------------------
Yesterday, the 1st day since his passing was the most difficult day I've had. Woke up not tripping over Pumpkin by my bed like I've always did in the AMs & him not there at his spot to observe the kids getting ready for school. Then after my husband & the kids left - felt emptiness. Went upstairs to my bedroom and cry. I knew Pumpkin wouldn't like seeing me sad. I opened my laptop and looked for pet loss websites especially for GRs. I came across this website and felt at ease reading the pet loss stories and instantly signed up as I felt so much comfort from you here. Thank you for welcoming me. Here are some more pictures I added. I am very thankful I was able to print Pumpkin's paw prints the day before he died (it was not planned since I thought I would have a few more days with him). It was ready yesterday and I slated it under our tree at the front of our house. A spot I can sit and look back to good memories of us together. Am currently waiting for his ashes to be returned and then I will feel some kind of closure. 
Thank you again for all the heartfelt messages you left.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my! God Speed Pumpkin.............


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to Pumpkin! I am so sorry for your loss and hope all of those wonderful memories that you have of him will help lessen the pain over the coming days. When you feel up to sharing, we would love to hear more stories and see more pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I am so sorry you found us due to Pumpkin passing away. He was a gorgeous and regal boy. You can really tell there is a special love between you in the pictures. May your memories and the love you shared help to heal your pain. 

Run Free Sweet Pumpkin


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Those are such beautiful pictures. What a sweet, loving doggie. I am so sorry for your loss and hope that very soon all the happy memories fill your heartache. Bless you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So hard to lose them...hugs to you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so glad you're here. Many of us have had to say goodbye and know the pain and heartache. There will always be shoulder to lean or cry on and ears to listen here. You can see the love and gentleness in your sweet Pumpkin just by the pictures, and the bond you and your family had with him. That will never, ever leave you. Godspeed sweet Pumpkin... you are very much loved.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a loving tribute to such a special boy. I can see that he was so loved by your entire family and especially you. I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed dear Pumpkin! And hugs to you for strength.....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

((hugs))

I'm sorry for your loss. Pumpkin was blessed to have you as a family.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like pumpkin had a fantastic life! It never seems long enough, I know.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

RIP sweet pumpkin - he sounded like a very very special friend you had!!! Beautiful family also. Hugs to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Sweet Pumkin, you are still loved.

I am so sorry to hear you lost your Pumpkin, and hope that the wonderful memories will see you through the coming days as your tears turn to smiles of remembrance.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

RIP sweet boy. Play hard at the bridge. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

What a beautiful family and loving life you gave Pumpkin. Thank you for sharing your story. I'm sure my best girl and all the others have welcomed Pumpkin at the bridge. 

We went through the same thing in August. It's hard. Pumpkin will live in your heart forever.

Godspeed.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can feel your love for Pumpkin. What a wonderful life he had. Your tribute brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is just so darn hard to say goodbye, even when we know it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry about your Pumpkin. You know that he will see you at the Rainbow Bridge and he's probably playing with my Gizmo and Munchkin right now!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. You can tell in your writing how much you love him - he knows. Play hard sweet Pumpkin.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful story, it makes me happy that you, your family and Pumpkin had such a wonderful life together but at the same time there are tears.

Thank you for sharing your story and pictures. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss of Pumpkin. It is never an easy decision to say good-bye to an old friend. May the memories of the wonderful life you shared bring you comfort during these difficult times.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Pumpkin had a wonderful life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry. Your pictures just broke my heart and have tears running down my face. Pumpkin was so loved. What a wonderful life he had. Losing them is so hard.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry too. It is tough, I know. I hope you hang around. Some comfort can be gained right here on this forum.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful family. I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and your family


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What an awesome way to say thank you and see ya later. At home, where he's loved surrounded by the ones he loves. He was very handsome.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful story of your life with Pumpkin. I can tell how loved he was..and he knew it too. What a handsome dog he was. I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Pumpkin. You know he is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge with all of our Golden Angels. xxoo


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Pumpkin.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What beautiful pictures of you and your family with your beautiful boy Pumpkin. So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your story really touched me...it sounds like Pumpkin had such a great life with your family, and you two were so in tune with each other. I can't imagine what you are going through right now, but there are so many on this forum who can. You have come to the right place to help your grieving process. I think you will find that other people have found great comfort in opening their hearts to another golden to love. No dog will replace Pumpkin, but puppy kisses sure do work wonders.

Your family is beautiful by the way, I hope you stick around here 

RIP Pumpkin, run free at the bridge!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Pumpkin was a lovely boy, and the photos show a happy family with their beloved golden. I am so very sorry for your loss. The pain literally takes your breath away, but I hope in time, your tender memories will bring a smile instead of tears.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I just knew I shouldn't read this....your Pumpkin was beautiful and my heart aches for you and your family...the pic of your little boy and Pumpkin just did me in....with tears flowing, I offer my heartfelt condolences...Godspeed Pumpkin, you were and always will be very much loved


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a beautiful handsome boy Pumpkin was, and obviously a much loved member of your family. It is always so hard to have to let them go, but it is the final act of love that we can give them. Pumpkin will now be running free again with his new friends

Run free, play hard and sleeo softly Pumpkin


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my heart goes out to you over the loss of your beloved Pumpkin. It is so very hard to say goodbye. Pumpkin had a great life with you and served you well. 
I found this forum after the loss of my beautiful golden Meg, 2 years ago, and it's a fantastic place to stick around, sharing Megs stories helped a lot. So I hope you do too. RIP Pumpkin


----------

